# Suicide Now



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello I`m really at the end of rope. Yesterday my releationship with a girl finished and now I feel very disapointed. I have IBS since 7 years, that means I have IBS pain 24/7. I realy at the point to ask myself if it would be better to end this nightmare. I have enough of girls and I have enough of IBS. I don`t have any hope that it anything will change in the futur. Life for me means pain. Due IBS I have also some isolation and depression issues and It will be hard to find a new girl who accepts that I have IBS. My last releationship broke not up due IBS, it was the girl who could not live in a calm. harmonic releationship. She was bulimic. Anyway, I will bring this to an end. Don`t get me wrong it`s not the broken releationship that bother me, it`s my chronic IBS pain. With pain 24/7 you cannot handle everything, like when you are healty. I cannot see one reason to stay alive. From a medical view, nothing can help me now.(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

((((Puppy)))))I'm so sorry you're in so much pain, physically and emotionally.I know things seem hopeless to your right now. Many people have been where you are and many are also suffering at this very moment, just like you.The thing is not to give up hope. Others have found relief and have been able to lead "normal" lives in spite of their IBS. I have good moments and bad moments. I am fortunate because my IBS isn't as severe as yours or some others, but there are moments when it disrupts my life and when it makes me weary.Keep on reading and asking questions here on this bb. I know you'll find a lot of support, understanding and encouragement here.Things can get better.. don't give up!!!!!Hugs.Jeanne


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

Here is a list of suicide resourses a lot of these are on-line or the links could guide you to something local. http://dmoz.org/Health/Mental_Health/Disor...Support_Groups/ Please talk to someone. If you look in your local phone directory there may be a suicide hotline in your area and they can be very helpful as well.If you want to talk to someone about how you are feeling, try http://www.samaritans.org.uk It is a UK based website, but they do offer support via email. Its totally confidential and can be used via telephone also.This is a world wide help and support website- http://www.befrienders.org/ Hope you find your way through this dark timeThe Moderator Team


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

Puppy3D - Please don't give up on yourself, your disease, or other people. IBS is not the end of the world, and neither is a broken relationship. Even people who are perfectly healthy will break up with a girl or boy friend and be depressed for awhile. IBS is a terrible challenge for all of us, and yes it does lead to social isolation and depression. But these are things that must be overcome through your doctor's help, reading this bulletin board to learn coping skills, joining other support groups, and knowing that you are not alone after all. You say that from a medical view nothing can help you now, but is that really true? Talk to your doctor about your depression, or call a mental health hotline.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Puppy,the most important is that we are here to help you.Don't give up like that.Your will make your enemies too happy Since you are in Europe,you should check this website.Perhaps this can help you.Check this website and feel free to send me a private message for further infos and support:www.cecopexia.com


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

No it`s too late. I don`t see any reason to stay alive. Too my IBS seems to me like a 3000feet high mountain, which I cannot climbe over or move it. When I go to doctors they tell me that they cannot help me, because I`ve try every single drug and nothing worked. When I ask them for a strong painkiller (opiode) they laugh at me. If you have back pain you can get a strong painkiller, but not when you have IBS. And no one can imagine which nightmare it is for me to live like this. No I cannot go further. I was already at psychiatrist and hospital for psychology problems, and that doesn`t help me at all. You know, if you have alcohol addiction or eating disoreder, they understand you and try to help you. But their knowledge about IBS is nothing. Even my GI don`t know as much as I know about IBS. Really, I pay for this #### everytime. No I have to bring this to an end. Now.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Puppy3d, they are making some major advances in understanding IBS recently. That is important to know about, because they will be able to treat it better soon.Also drugs are not the only answer for IBS and I too had very very severe pain and IBS.You need a better gi doctor and they are out there who will take you seriously.You need help coping because at the state your in, its extremely hard to see the light in everything.There are ways to help right now. Because things haven't in the past for you doesn't mean new things won't work.A month here reading and learning and working on the problem I bet will help you.Breaking up recently also contributes to not thinking clearly about things.I too was suisidal in the past, no one wnats to live this way. I am very glad I worked on everything more and I went from severe to mild. I married a women with IBS also. There is hope even though you may not feel that way right now. What if in the next couple years they figured out IBS?


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Puppy3D, Please, don't give up on yourself, life is very precious. I know there dosen't seem to be a light at the end of the tunel right now, but there IS. Their is nothing so bad that it's worth taking your own life. Think of the people who love you. When your feeling down, there are a lot of caring people on this site, they can help you feel better. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, NEVER GIVE UP. If you are not happy with your doctor, find another. Girlfriends come and go. Unfortunately you need to shift though rubbish to find the treasure.


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Puppy, please please don´t give it up. I wish I could do something more for you. It must be painful to break up with you girlfriend but girls don´t mean everything ( though not all of us are that horrible







). I´ve had IBS with pain since I was 7 or 8 like you. I have mild diarrhoea but mainly gas and often horrible pains since I was a litlle kid. I know what it feels like. I am often insecure around people because of it. On the other hand, I´ve been feeling much better since I joined this board. There are many people here who care about you. Don´t give it up and carry on in your fight. Do it for yourself and for all the people who love you.


----------



## Marshall1 (May 3, 2007)

Please don’t give up. Situations change all of the time, and often things are better just around the corner – you just can’t see it right now. Hang in there, and don’t give up. Things so often get better when you least expect it.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

No, the fight and search for IBS cure is over for me, that`s for sure. I don`t have the patience to wait for new drugs that MAYBE work for IBS, perhaps they won`t. And waiting means years. Not weeks or months. As ask me GI for IBS treatment he gave me the phone number for an psychiatrist. O.k I went to him, had a talk about IBS pain and he gave me a phone nummber of a GI. That`s how it works. People think that IBS psychic. In my case that`s all wrong. I`m the calmest man on the planet. Really.I went trough some drugs in my IBS career: 1. Antispasmodics. Did nothing for my pain, had only some better BM. 2. Fiber. Gave me gas. Did nothing for pain. 3. Antdepressors (SSRI/ and tricycle). 12 diffrent drugs. Not one of them changed my pain. 4. Dimethicone for gas, made it worse. 5. Zelnorm. Did nothing for pain. 6. generic painkiller. Did nothing for pain. 7. chin. Medicine. Nothing. 8. Hoemiopathie (don`t know it this is written correct). Nothing. I don`t know if I can handle all these frustrations anymore. But today, they come all toghter. If god and my body is doing everything thing to me, I can also do everything with my body. That means to bring this to an end.


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

puppy, please try to do everything in your power before you give up. I think you are in europe, but if possible, you can check this treatment center out that is specifically for ibs. It's in seattle, but people from all over the world have come here for help. http://www.ibstreatmentcenter.com/index.htm


----------



## Marshall1 (May 3, 2007)

Have you tried hypnotherapy? A lot of people have had success with that, and that is something that is available WITHOUT having to wait.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

puppy3d, you don't have to work on this alone, many people here will help you out on whatever we can do and that is a lot really. Your not alone even in feeling the way you do right now, thouands of IBSers have felt like you do right now. But its you that feel this way right now. Right now it seems like a high mountain, but that is in part do to the state your in.I have had this over thirty five years, I totally understand the very severe pain it can cause everyday, for years. No med ever worked for me either.I came to this bb five years ago because I was thinking about ending it all. I am glad I didn't.For me and pain clinical gut directed hypnotherapy worked.This is a top IBS research doctor in the US.Why Consider Hypnosis Treatment for IBS?by Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D.Hypnosis is only one of several approaches to treating irritable bowel syndrome and may not be the most suitable option for all patients (click here for discussion of treatment options for IBS). However, hypnosis treatment has some advantages which makes it an attractive option for many IBS sufferers with chronic and severe symptoms:- It is one of the most successful treatment approaches for chronic IBS. The response rate to treatment is 80% and better in most published studies to date. - The treatment often helps individuals who have failed to get improvements with other methods (see for example: Whorwell et al., 1984, 1987; Palsson et al., 1997, 2000).- It is a uniquely comfortable form of treatment; relaxing, easy and generally enjoyable.- It utilizes the healing power of the person's own mind, and is generally completely without negative side effects. - The treatment sometimes results in improvement in other symptoms or problems such as migraine or tension headaches, along with the improvement in IBS symptoms.- The beneficial effects of the treatment last long after the end of the course of treatment. According to research, individuals who improve from hypnosis treatment for IBS can generally look forward to years of reduced bowel symptoms. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/whyhypnosis.htmlIT has shown to help 80 90 percent of IBSers and pain."Question: I have been suffering from IBS for well over a year. I can't seem to get it under control, and it is making it very difficult to live normally. Answer: When a single treatment or medication doesn't work, you can try a combination of medical treatment and cognitive behavioral therapies, such as relaxation techniques and hypnosis. I also just presented a study at Digestive Disease Week that shows that cognitive behavioral therapies can reduce the side effects of some drug treatments for IBS. Antidepressants may also be recommended to reduce anxiety in some severe cases. In addition, your doctor might try a combination of medications that work at the gut as well as the brain level for best results. -- Douglas Drossman, professor of medicine and psychiatry at the University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill and co-director of the UNC Center for Functional GI and Utility Disorders. It sounds like the quality of life for this person is severely impaired by the IBS. Sometimes as your life becomes more impaired by IBS, it can make the condition worsen and initial treatments may not longer work. But there are always additional treatments, and you should not accept the answer of "just live with it." That is unacceptable. If that happens, you should look should for another physician in your area with more experience with the condition and the type of symptoms you're dealing with. All of the potential treatments mentioned above can be helpful, and you may have to rely on several different treatments for relief. -- Ray E. Clouse, MD, professor of medicine and psychiatry in the division of gastroenterology at the Washington University School of Medicine in St. Louis. http://www.webmd.com/content/article/65/79520.htmThere are also pain management places.also just going to a psychologist for IBS isn't enough, they need to work with IBSers, not just talk therapy. Also it is very important that you know emotions can make IBS worse. So depression and anxiety problems need to be treated also its a big picture of the person to treat.You might want to read this."Question Why see a psychologist when the diagnosis is IBS?Many people experience distress and anxietywhen their doctor makes a recommendation thatthey see a psychologist. This reaction often comes from the belief that a referral to a psychologist carries with it assumptions about symptoms being â€œall in your headâ€ or the result of â€œmental illnessâ€.These are two of the biggest misconceptionsabout the practice of psychology in a medicalsetting, and they can often stand in the way ofpatients achieving a meaningful reduction insymptoms. In this column, I hope to dispel someof these misconceptions around psychology in amedical setting, and in doing so communicate afew of the benefits you might be able to achievein working with a psychologist to address yoursymptoms of IBS."http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=60484I can tell you right off you need better and more understanding doctors though that will help you. Feeling isolated, depressed and such keeps you more out of control then you could be if you had better help, which will in turn help you cope with the symptoms and lessen greatly the severity of pain and the symptoms themselves.Diet, lifestyle and combinations of treatments systematically will make you feel more in control and a lot better about everything. Even though you might not see it that way at the moment, but that is because your seeing it through pain and depression and heartache from the broken relationship perhaps.


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Puppyeople with severe Crohn's and UC would trade places with you in a minute...be grateful it could be so very much worse!Try seeing a well known nutritionist; one that really knows their stuff can do wonders for you. A friend of mine had Lupus for years and since seeing a nutristioinst for the past few years the Lupus is now completely gone with no traces in his blood.


----------



## 14827 (Jan 23, 2006)

I completely know where puppy is coming from. I am there myself. I really am, that is the only reason I clicked this thread, I need to see it is not just me, that other ppl out there are getting screwed too. I just got home from my meeting my 9th gastro, I went with high hopes because he is at the University at Madison and once again I feel like no one with a white lab coat can hear my screams. They can't SEE my pain, my distress, the fact that this affliction has eaten my soul, taken just about any life I had left, I am hollow and I look like hell, I am so skinny and pale but for some reason everone thinks I look great, what a testament to the sick society we live in. Anyway, I just wanted to say I totally understand puppy, you have heard enough of the hang on for this and that mumbo jumbo it all sounds like blah blah blah when you have no strength, no more will, no more hope, ten days is an eternity. I can go downtown and probably find heroin, cocaine, whatever, but I can't get my hands on pain medications legally or a decent anti depressant when I am suffering from a so called "recognized" illness, IBS!!!!! WHATEVER!!! You know what puppy? There is no help for us by telling the truth and seeing the right doctors, we would be better off going to a free clinic and saying we are drug addicts, then we would probably get methadone and we could control our pain and diahrrea in one shot!







This sucks, this syndrom is bogus and the doctors treating it are bogus.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Actually Always pooping,there is a opioid drug to stop pain and diarrhea.It has been study(opioid are known to cause C BTW).I don't have the name of the drug but i will try to remember it.You guys knows pain clinic exist rigth?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

{{{Puppy}}}... Please don't give up. I understand how sucky things have been and are for you especially at this moment -- but please don't give up. Like what many have said here in this thread, there are doctors, hopsticals, and clinics to go to and research in IBS has been making continuous advancement. And people are gaining more and more awareness of this disease. There still is hope! And there still are things that you have not tried, for example, cognitive behavioral therapy, hypnotherapy, meditation, etc... And many of these ways to cope are helping many many people around the world, a lot of whom are people who have severe symptoms like yourself. For example, http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=68369 And like Spasman said, there are also pain clinics to go to where they help people to specifically deal with pain. Many people have found the treatments that work for them through a lot of trial and error, but they all do eventually find those things. It may have taken longer for you, but you too will eventually find the things that work for you. And thing will get better.Please, please give yourself more time and you WILL find that it is a good decision to persevere and not to give up.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

My heart breaks after reading this. PLEASE be strong enough to live! Live is so fragile, It goes so fast anyway. I know IBS gets me WAY DOWN too. I don;t get out and do anything. I feel sad and feel my life is waistng away BUT to end everything. To never see your loved ones again. To never see that best friend, brothers, sisters, neighbors. I cuol dnever do that to them. If your parents are alive htink of them. To looses a child would be the worst and if the child took their onw life, well it would literaly kill me.I know there are a few on here that have TRIED to take their own lives. They will tell you they are SO GLAD that they did not suceed.PLEASE don't!! Don;t take away the life God has given you. Hugs sent and WE ARE HERE for you. Be strong. Live longKat


----------



## ThewallsRclosingIn (Feb 9, 2007)

I am here to say my 02. There was a time when my ibs and UC were so severe and my life had crumbled away that i tried to end it all. My parents found me on the bathroom floor and prob saved my life. I sometimes think how stupid i was but at the time the isolation, depression, anger, it all overtook everything. Im glad i did not succeed because life is great now. I too can relate to you, i suffered from very severe ibs, basically paralizing me to a life of solitude. I had a gf of 3yrs, and she left. I had to leave school & work, my life just seems to turn a 360 in a matter of days. this carried on for over a year, the darkest periods of my life. Depressing it was but in the end it made me a stronger person. I have now realized the value of life, and the importance of just living. ive become so humble because of ibs, just being able to try something new, i appreciate every minute i have pain free. I was at a cross roads, i sometimes felt life wasnt worth living because it was too painful, and i was just wasting time away. I woke up one morning and said i wasnt going to let this get the best of me, and i am not going to let this get in the way of living a normal life. for long time i feared of how i would be able to provide for myself, wife and kids one day. I didnt give a rats ###ss what any GI doctor said, IMO they all are bull. Like you said earlier, it seems we(the patient) know more than the doctors on our condition. Trust me i have gone through hell, lets just say hemroid removal surgieries as painful! I used to go to the bathroom up towards 15 times a day. I basically lived my life in a bathroom. I took the situation into my on hands. I found this forum and thankful for that, and learned about how to better myself. It took some time and it is still taking time but i am feeling the best i ever had before. There is a reason to live. You might not be able to see it now but your gf doesnt mean wrong. Trust me in her eyes she would love to see you back to your old self, succeeding in life. They only thing my gf wanted for me was to see my succeed and be happy. She hated seeing me in the state of pain and depression my life was. She just in a way could not see a future with a sick young man who was to disabled to work and provided and show i had a future. So i changed everything about my life to gain it back, and i worked hard.The first step you need to do is just take some time for your self to get better. Dont worry about the gf right now, shes come around if she cares enough. If not then there are many other accepting girls out there. Change your diet, no dairy, no caffeine, sugars, raw vegatbles, water only etc..I noticed that once i changed my diet my D went away. I have only had D 2times in 4 months. I think that is a very good ratio. I also exercised everyday, i got my body is shape. Eating better and exercising made me feeling a lot better. It is possible to live with ibs or beat ibs. I live a very normal life now. I am back at school, finally graduating new week, i work full time 6 days a week 9 hr work days, my gf and I got back to getting and are engaged, i am buying my first place, good friends, i go out every weekend, concerts, bars etc..I would not believe the transformation i have been through. My parents are very pround, and even though they have seen me as big of a mess i was in, almost at the end, they have seen the new healthier me, who is more positive and transformed into a new person. I have lots of regrets but i learned from them. Life is good now, and i am living with ibs. I consider my self a survior, one of the many few who might over come this diease and one day reach full remission. Stay in there, stay positive. There are many great aspects of life. Take time for your self first. You need to change your whole outlook. If you think positive good things will happen. Believe it or not there is a lot said about ibs..mind has power over the body. We all dont want to admit it but after i completed calmed down, my ibs issues went away. Eating right, and being healty help me get through the days better, i now have a regualar sleep pattern since ibs doesnt not waking me up at night and screw up my whole sleeping schedule. I can now say i am happy, enjoying life, i love work, i love the work i do and now reaching all of my goals, its feels good and almost worth the struggle in a way, it tastes sweeter!If you need someone to talk to , let me know. You might feel the world is agaist you now, but it all can change around. I never thought i be normal again or my gf would ever come back but with hard work controlling the mind and body i am beating ibs. It will never go away, but you can learn to live as normal as a life possible with ibs.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

You've heard alot of good reasons why you should not end your life. Can you try and look at some reasons why you SHOULDN'T take your life? I could list a ton. You're young, you have no idea what your life holds for you, they are making stride with this illness, etc. etc. etc. But sometimes it is as simple as reading on this forum what works for others and giving it a try. You say you've tried everything and gave a list. You haven't tried even close to what is out there to bring your life back to some quality again!!Do you have family? Extended family? Cousins? Friends? People who's life will be altered forever if you choose to kill yourself.My sister chose to kill herself after fighting depression for 10 years. If she had waited just five more, the knowledge was 10x more in the fight of the bi-polar illness forever. She altered her daughter's life forever. She was 9, came home off the bus, and the ambulance was there taking away her dead mother. I have one less sister who brought such meaning into my life.If you have only ONE person in your life that really cares for you, then you owe it to them to keep trying because you haven't done it all, you haven't tried every route out there. If you find a GI doc who is not the one for you, fire his butt and look for another one. Find a regular GP. Mine has been a life saver for me, not my GI doc. If you take this in your hands and start reading treatments and things that have worked for other people, and you print some of this out, and you bring it to your dr. they will see that you are fighting for your life, that you are demanding answers, and that you expect service. You make a list of what part of your physical illness is the worst part to handle, and you share that one thing here. That is a start. Because people can share what they've done, and you will see that there have been things you have not tried.If you say you're done, just remember one thing, yup, no more pain, but not more anything! Not anything!!! Sun, friends, smiles, a shared laugh, a future girlfriend, possible wife, maybe children. None. You will not ever get the chance to see how it all plays out. There are a lot of what if's out there, and you need to remember that. What "if" there was something out there that made me take control of my illness and not let it beat me. What "if" I found that "something". What "if" my soulmate came along, or I was meant for greater things someday that I don't even know about and it was to help somebody else. Finished means finished. There are no sequels. I pray you think very hard about what we have all shared here. Sometimes we have to hit the very, very bottom before we can start to make our way back up again. What do you want to do? I pray I see some more posts from you. Because we care to read them... because we care to write back...because we care.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Puppy - wise words from everyone.Welcome to the board - your English is fine - believe me!!!Have a good look around this board - there are plenty of things that help you manage your symptoms. You also need to find a sympathetic doctor who will take you seriously.Life will get better, I promise you.Stay in touch - this is a very supportive, caring community.Sue


----------



## 16789 (Mar 26, 2007)

I often think to myself "what's the point of life if living day to day is a challenge." It doesn't help to think of people who are terminally ill. I know these are irrational thoughts, but I really just don't see the point. I try to just think of the pain I would cause people if I were to take my own life. There are people living a good life with this condition, it's just a challenge that you have to overcome, and although it takes time, I believe we could all find something that works to allow good days


----------



## Michele B (Apr 28, 2004)

Dear AlwaysPoopin,I'm in Milwaukee and totally agree with how you feel. I can't stand one more day of staring at the ceiling or using a heating pad for a tiny bit of relief. I'm skinny, pale and malnutritioned (I eat mostly toast & rice) yet no one cares or notices. I'm in too much pain to walk most days and don't have a car. I spend long days isolated thinking why don't I get this over with? I can't take the pain any longer. No, the doctors don't believe how much pain we're in. Why?? I don't understand it! While waiting, in pain, for my new IBS script there were 3 young people laughing and picking up their percocets. Unbelievable!!! I can't live like this. I can't get a b/f, I feel unsexy and grouse. My life is being stuck in an apartment with my cat. I'm in too much pain to play with her most of the time. I just want to die. I'm sorry your quality of life is horrible too. Why won't the doctors help us???? I'd be happy to hear from you if you'd like to talk. I really do hope you get some relief. Take care, Michele


AlwaysPoopin said:


> I completely know where puppy is coming from. I am there myself. I really am, that is the only reason I clicked this thread, I need to see it is not just me, that other ppl out there are getting screwed too. I just got home from my meeting my 9th gastro, I went with high hopes because he is at the University at Madison and once again I feel like no one with a white lab coat can hear my screams. They can't SEE my pain, my distress, the fact that this affliction has eaten my soul, taken just about any life I had left, I am hollow and I look like hell, I am so skinny and pale but for some reason everone thinks I look great, what a testament to the sick society we live in. Anyway, I just wanted to say I totally understand puppy, you have heard enough of the hang on for this and that mumbo jumbo it all sounds like blah blah blah when you have no strength, no more will, no more hope, ten days is an eternity. I can go downtown and probably find heroin, cocaine, whatever, but I can't get my hands on pain medications legally or a decent anti depressant when I am suffering from a so called "recognized" illness, IBS!!!!! WHATEVER!!! You know what puppy? There is no help for us by telling the truth and seeing the right doctors, we would be better off going to a free clinic and saying we are drug addicts, then we would probably get methadone and we could control our pain and diahrrea in one shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Puppy3d, are you doing any better today?Know that people care and even understand here about what your going through and will go the distance to help you out.Keep posting here though so we know your okay. Take things one day at a time and things will improve for you. Pain is one of your worst symptoms yes?Lets work on that one together and see if we can come up with a plan for you.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

I`m still alive today







First I want really say "thank you" to all people here on ibsgroup who support me. You are all great. I know you going through the same ###### that I`m going through. My mood did`t change until now. I feel very depressed and alone and these horrible IBS pain makes me going insame. I had a talk with my psychiatrist and he gave me Cymbalta and sleep pills. My suicide will be tomorrow, in 24hours, because I have organise things before I can left the planet.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

I`m still alive today







First I want really say "thank you" to all people here on ibsgroup who support me. You are all great. I know you going through the same ###### that I`m going through. My mood did`t change until now. I feel very depressed and alone and these horrible IBS pain makes me going insane. I had a talk with my psychiatrist and he gave me Cymbalta and sleep pills. My suicide will be tomorrow, in 24hours, because I have organise things before I can left the planet.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, Puppy3D, I hope you didn't do it.Thank you for having the courage to speak out so strongly on this issue. Actually, I was also planning my suicide when I came to this list, but reading and posting have been lifesavers for me.Gosh, you are so young! I've been suffering with this for 45 years! As I've gotten older, the pain has gotten worse, but there have gotten better solutions for it, too.As someone wrote, for a problem has severe as this, there can't be just one solution, but there will be a series of things we have to do to make ourselves better. One thing for certain, nobody will help us --- we have to help ourselves.Somebody posted about hypnosis, and I have to say, that is one option I have not tried. So the website he posted had some doctors listed who have this in their practice, and I will go and contact one of them right after I close this e-mail.Child, as long as there are things to try, you gotta keep trying them! Hey, one of them might work, you never know.Let us know how you are doing today!Angie in Texas, US


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Puppy, did you talk to someone about your suicidal thoughts? Maybe your psychiatrist,old friends, parents, brother, whoever? Maybe you think there´s noone around you who cares but I am sure there are many people. We care and also people around you care, I´m sure about it. And also your ex- girlfriend. When you´re not together any more it doesn´t mean she doesn´t care about you. Please, answer to our posts, talk to us.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Sometimes I ask myself why I have to do this. I want to tell you something about my IBS. For me, IBS is the MOST isolated illness on the whole planet, get me? I mean, there is not one minute at a normal day which I feel comfortable. I can go to a meeting, to friends, shopping etc. there is no one minute that let me enjoy something. It`s not even bloatings which do this, for me it`s the horrible chronic pain. Everything that I do is a nightmare to me. Every situation that I`m in is unconfortable. Yesterday I was in the city and sat down next to,some young kids (perhaps 17). I asked them for some weed to calm me down. They ask me If I would like to sit next to them and smoke with them. O.k, I sat down, waited for the pot. They asked me some questions, talked about their schoolwork etc. They were very kindly. I told them from my broken releationship. But after 10 minutes I want to go away. That`s normal for me, I cannot appreciate the presents from other people, because of the damn pain. I cannot even speak to them clearly. The only clear thought in mind is normaly "how get ridd of this horrible pain".You see, I cannot even connect right to people around me. And If I can, nobody understands me. Normaly I don`t talk with people about IBS.In my world there were only two persons who were important to. My girlfriend and me. Now my world is completly empty. And I have still IBS pain, a illness that is not (like docs say) cure able.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

There is plenty of other women on the planet.You don't have focus on your future,just take it day by day.You better put your "plan" on ice.You could hurt a lot of people around who care for you.If you need support Puppy we can talk in french by private message.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Puppy, my heart goes out to you. And I am thankful that you are talking to us. Please keep talking, to us, to a professional, and to anyone that you can talk to. Please give yourself more opportunities to sort out your own thoughts and keep posting here. And please give yourself more chances to also hear the voices from people here on this board. Among the many people here on this board, me too also do completely understand and empathize when it comes to pain -- sometimes when it is really bad the mere act of breathing can be just so painful, let alone talking and interacting with people. It really is very very hard and truly miserable when one is in that much pain 24/7. BUT, like Angie said, there is hope because there ARE things that you haven't tried -- just think of this, what if there's some things or even one thing that works for you? Then this something that works for you can take your source of misery away -- sure, maybe not completely NOW, because we have yet to find a cure; but it does NOT mean that your suffering will still be this much anymore and it does NOT mean you can't have a better life with the right treatment. It would've been such a pity if you decided to take your own life and missed something that'll work for you!! If you don't give yourself the opportunity to try them all, you won't know.So, please, please, please keep talking and posting here. And please give yourself more time and opportunities. And whenever you think of a reason for you to do it, think of a reason to NOT do it, too! You WILL find more reasons to live. And don't give up!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I can tell you that if you could simply have a good bowel massage you won't regret it.SHIATSU massage are really with digestive stimulation.Or you could as well try an experimented massager(SP?).I HAVE BEEN TO A REALLY SPECIAL WOMAN WHO DOES BOWEL MASSAGE SHE'S LIKE NO ONE ELSE.SHE FEEL THE PRESSURE AND RELEASE IT WITH HER HANDS BY APPLIED PRESSURE.SHE KNOWS BY EXPERIENCE WHERE TO PUSH.SHE START FROM THE PUBIC AREA(RELEASING THE SIGMOID) AND MOVE TO THE CECUM ACTIVATING MOTILITY.I did a post last year about her technique which is possibly known by other therapist.I'm gonna take an another appointment for an update.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I know you have at least two problems going on that are interconnected.One the IBS and the other depression.Depression itself can make pain worse.The IBS causes depression and the depression makes the IBS worse and pain worse. This is the vicious cycle of IBS, but the cycle can be broken.Both are treatable to a large extent, its that no one is really helping you out here and right away professionally. But you can find good doctors."HOW TO HELP YOURSELF IF YOU ARE DEPRESSEDDepressive disorders make one feel exhausted, worthless, helpless, and hopeless. Such negative thoughts and feelings make some people feel like giving up. It is important to realize that these negative views are part of the depression and typically do not accurately reflect the actual circumstances. Negative thinking fades as treatment begins to take effect. In the meantime:Set realistic goals in light of the depression and assume a reasonable amount of responsibility. Break large tasks into small ones, set some priorities, and do what you can as you can. Try to be with other people and to confide in someone; it is usually better than being alone and secretive. Participate in activities that may make you feel better. Mild exercise, going to a movie, a ballgame, or participating in religious, social, or other activities may help. Expect your mood to improve gradually, not immediately. Feeling better takes time. It is advisable to postpone important decisions until the depression has lifted. Before deciding to make a significant transition change jobs, get married or divorced discuss it with others who know you well and have a more objective view of your situation. People rarely "snap out of" a depression. But they can feel a little better day-by-day. Remember, positive thinking will replace the negative thinking that is part of the depression and will disappear as your depression responds to treatment. Let your family and friends help you. "http://www.nimh.nih.gov/publicat/depression.cfm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I had a girlfriend for five years. I moved her 3000 mies with me from NY to Oregon. In Oregon I was with her a couple years.She never understood my IBS. When we broke up though I was really devestated and was in bad shape IBS wise and was also suisidal at that point. Nothing mattered, I was very depressed also and I really know how that feels, you feel empty and hopeless. Nothing mattered and there was no pleasure in life at that time. But that is just the depression doing that, even IBS doesn't make you feel that way, its depression on top of IBS.However, since then I have gotten married to a better women for me who also has IBS.You will meet other women for sure. Usally when you least expect it. I see your from switzerland. I would love to visit there. I can get dual citizenship. But I would love to see that country. Were you born there?


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh wow, I want that massage. My friend who does massage once told me about one he does of the sigmoid colon.I've got to try it.







Tiffany


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Puppy3D.......Please, please don't give up. There have been some very good suggestions given to you in these postings. Call a Suicide Prevention Hotline. I'm sure Switzerland has one, right? Talk with someone........talk your heart out. Get your hurt and frustration and anger out. Also, please call your Psychiatrist back and tell him or her that you are suicidal and you want help NOW. Do not delay. Please do it at once.We care about you. Almost everyone here has been through a lot of pain, surgeries, treatments, etc. And each one of us has had to find what works best for us. I'm not saying we are pain free or IBS free. What I'm saying is that some of us has found things that help us manage the IBS better and it has taken years and years for some of us to find what works best for us. I have been in that black hole and I know how dfificult it seems at the time. It took me several months of counseling and doctoring to feel the depression lift so that I could focus and think clearer once again. I am so thankful I got myself out of that black hole. Has life since then been easy for me? No, it hasn't. But I hang in there and try to love life the best I can.I have a son, age 32, who was born with multiple congenital birth defects. One of the birth defects was lack of nerves in the intestines. We almost lost him at 6 weeks old. He has had many major surgeries and still struggles to this day with his health and pain, etc. He also has heart defects and spinal defects. He has also been down the same road as you. He sought help. He cried his heart out and said he couldn't take it anymore. And he said, "Why Me". I told him I asked myself the same question. We have no answers to that. I told him I loved him very much and I wished with all my heart it could have been me with all those health problems instead of him. But, I can't change the big picture. My son is on Prozac and Xanax to help with his depression and anxiety. He just survived yet another big major operation a year ago. He keeps hanging in there.I want you to hang in there, too. (((hugs to you))) *WE CARE ABOUT YOU.*


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

> Puppy, did you talk to someone about your suicidal thoughts? Maybe your psychiatrist,old friends, parents, brother, whoever? Maybe you think there´s noone around you who cares but I am sure there are many people. We care and also people around you care, I´m sure about it. And also your ex- girlfriend. When you´re not together any more it doesn´t mean she doesn´t care about you. Please, answer to our posts, talk to us.


I had a talk with my psychiatrist, and he told that he cannot help anymore. I also had a talk with my exgirlfriend, that doesn`t help neither.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Puppy,That's really tough... I'm sorry that your ex wasn't being helpful... Yet you've only talked with _*one*_ psychiatrist. You've got to try to talk to more -- an understanding doctor and/or psychiatrist -- and if someone is no help, forget them and find another one. From what I read from other posts since I joined this board, I've read many posts about seeking and changing doctors. For many people, it often takes many a try to find a doctor who's really helpful. You deserve much better than being stopped by _one (or a few)_ doctor/psychiatrist -- and you've got to try to talk to more. Please keep trying! And you have us here and you can always always talk to us.


Puppy3D said:


> I had a talk with my psychiatrist, and he told that he cannot help anymore. I also had a talk with my exgirlfriend, that doesn`t help neither.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Puppy,the immediate relief for pain is hot water rubber bottle.Pain is probably caused by trapped gas.Once the gas is moving(if you burp or fart) then the pain goes away.If you lay down on your left side,it help the movement of gas too by gravity.This way you can also do multiple burp to evacuate stomack gas.I'm sure if the pain goes away you will feel better.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

> Yet you've only talked with one psychiatrist. You've got to try to talk to more -- an understanding doctor and/or psychiatrist -- and if someone is no help, forget them and find another one.


It`s useless, in my whole IBS career I had 10 diffrent psychiatrist. That doesnt help me anymore 10 hours to go


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Puppy;If your psychiatrist told you he could not help you anymore, you need a new doctor!! You deserve a new doctor. Eric is right! Your depression is the biggest issue now. When we are depressed, our mind and our body become highly sensitive to pain, real pain!! It's not something you make up. It's really there. That is what needs to be addressed. Can you walk into a hospital there and tell them you don't feel safe, that you think you are going to hurt yourself? It could be the walk that could save your life. You are checking back on this board, Puppy, and that tells me that somewhere deep down you do want to live, that there has to be something out there to hold on to. So.... hold on to us for now. We'll be there for you.... if you could go into a safe place, like the hospital, you would get help. It sounds scary, I'm sure, but doing that is not putting an end to your life. It's giving you a chance to save your life, even if you don't think it's worth saving. You have to understand something also. Depression puts you in an altered state of thinking. Meaning, you can't think clearly. Your plan to take your life could always be put off; you have that control. Maybe by giving yourself that time and getting that help, you will be able to get out of the "black hole" Feisty was talking about, which is so real, and think clearly. Do you have any idea how many people have been where you are now, and come out of it to go on and live a life of quality? So, so many!! What you are feeling is not by any means "unique". And that is a good thing. Because that means this has been dealt with before, there are people out there that are trained to help you. All you have to do is reach out. There are way more good doctors than bad ones, I promise! Find just enough courage to do this for yourself. You are taking the time to read these posts and replying, and that is a start. Take the time to do the other, and you can start to climb out of the blackness that you are in. And if you don't care enough about yourself, we'll care enough for you until you do. All you need is a little ounce of hope, and if you look through these posts, you will see that it's there. Anyone else that posted here and is feeling just like Puppy, this all applies to you as well. You aren't unique, and I say that as a good thing. Because if you were unique, that would mean this illness and depression had never helped anyone. But, as you can see, and read, they've helped alot!! My daughter lives today because she had people that knew what to do for her, and she just celebrated her 16th Birthday and is going to Ireland, England and Wales this summer. She is reminded all the time of the things she would've missed had she carried out her plan three years ago. There is a success story for you. And that is one of thousands and thousands. Take hope. Please.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HUGS... I totally understand your frustration... But please pause your count down for now at least -- consider this possibility: Maybe that's because those psychiatrists were all trained in similar ways. What if you try and call the people from the websites that the moderator team posted yesterday? There they may have doctors and professionals who have received other kinds of training and who will listen better. Please give those websites a try (they're listed again below)!This one is in French:http://www.befrienders.org/int/french/inde...geURL=index.phpThese two are in English:http://www.samaritans.org.uk/http://dmoz.org/Health/Mental_Health/Disor...Support_Groups/Please do try them!


Puppy3D said:


> It`s useless, in my whole IBS career I had 10 diffrent psychiatrist. That doesnt help me anymore 10 hours to go


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Will try in the next few hours to call my exgirlfriend.She is sill sleeping I guess.I feel only pain everywhere in my body and soul. It`s like someone took a big piece of my heart.


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Puppy3D said:


> Will try in the next few hours to call my exgirlfriend.She is sill sleeping I guess.I feel only pain everywhere in my body and soul. It`s like someone took a big piece of my heart.


I´m so sorry you feel so much pain in your heart







Life can hurt so much sometimes. Love can hurt so much sometimes. I don´t know why these things happen to us, why life is so cruel, why we feel despair,loneliness, why sometimes we don´t see any reasons to go on in our lifes. But I do know that life is not only sad all the time. Maybe right now when you think about your life you can see only painful memories and tears are running down your face. But think about it once again. Life gave you beautiful moments with your girlfriend, you could laugh and smile and you could feel love, you could also cry and feel lonely and sad sometimes, but that´s what life is about .It is all very prescious, not only the nice parts, but also the sad ones. Maybe you think that it´s all over right now, but it´s not. You will have bad moments and you will have moments when you feel thankful just for being alive. And that´s the most important thing, to know that life is everything and that maybe you won´t have the possibility to live it once again. If you commit suicide, it won´t be for some time, it will be forever. Imagine that you would loose everything in one moment. And there´s still so much to live for. I care about you and all the people who post here do care as well. I send you big HUGS for your hurt heart. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Puppy 3D..........check in with us please.


----------



## Marshall1 (May 3, 2007)

Yes, please check in with us...Marshall1.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

PUPPY D . PLEASE tell us you are okay!! PLEASE


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Puppy, we're all thinking of you! Please check in with us and let us know you're okay.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

I`m ok I had a long talk with my sister and her boyfriend, and they calmed me down. I was really ready to bring it to an end. But they saved live,Problems still here. They hunting me, but I`m save for a few day I guess. But one thing is for sure, I cannot go on like this suffering from IBS! It has to change something. If I try to life, my body has to give me a postiv signal. And I`m really confused which way I should go? - Meds (tried already everything)- Hypnotherapie (Sceptical if this do anything for pain).- Diet (Perhaps the best idea, because I eat too much bull... )- Stop Smoking- Sports (which sport). - Probioticsetc. I`m so damn confused about this whole IBS issue. Everyone has another opionen. Docs tell you that you have IBS forever and it`s not treatable. There is something wrong with the serotonin in the gut. O.k, I mean, do we have to wait for a miracle? Other say these are the wrong bacterias that cause you pain and bloatings. Others say you eat the wrong way.Otheres say you need digestiv enzymes. Others say you need a psychiatrist. Others say you need fiber. etc....... Ehhhhhhhhh??????????


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Ahh, you made it through the day!! Good for you! We are so glad to see that you posted! So you have a sister?! That's wonderful, as I'm sure she loves you very much! You did the right thing to reach out to them.Yes, this is a confusing and hard illness to get a handle on and I can only tell you what works for me, and suggestions that I think would help you.As I said in my last post to you, it sounds like your depression is a huge issue; one that needs to be dealt with. If that is dealt with, it gives you a clearer head to think about what to do. Have you ever heard of the antidepressant Cymbalta? It deals with two things - the depression/anxiety and pain. I am on this, and have been on many others, but think this one is a good one. Go to www.cymbalta.com to get more information. When I have gas/bloating, I use Gas X. It seems to work very well. I was not sure if you are IBS-with diarrhea, or IBS-with constipation. Mine is IBS-D, so to control that, I use Imodium. Now for cramping/pain, I use an antispasmodic - Librax. found this one to work better for me than the Bentyl I was using. If you use it up to 3 times a day, it can be very helpful with pain. Some doctors are willing to treat you with a narcotic. You have to be monitored carefully, but some have had success with using it as a last resort, when nothing else is working, kind of thing. I do that also, because I have pain medicine for a back problem/pain/pelvic pain/tendonitis in my rotator cuff in my shoulder, so I guess you could say I know a little bit about pain.







I have heard a lot of people say when they gave up smoking, their IBS got so much better. If you were able to try a couple of things together, finding a doctor who will listen to you, maybe try quitting smoking, and stick to an easily digestible diet for a couple of weeks, you can see how it goes. You say you eat alot of bull? I'm assuming that would be a red meat, maybe a little on the tough side, no? Maybe pull away from that for a bit.And, most of all, stick close to the people who care about you, Puppy. You said you only cared about your ex girlfriend and yourself, and then you said you didn't care about yourself, but you didn't tell us about your sister. I'm guessing you care about her! Probably love her? Stay close to her, stay close to this board, do whatever it takes. You made it through today. Maybe try a few things at a time, and some days will get better; not all, I certainly will not fill you with empty promises that are not going to happen, but there will be some good days in there. If some of what I suggested you try and maybe some works, and others don't, add something in that someone else tries and works for them. Many people have had great success with Calcium. Some are saying that Digestive Advantage that you can get at any drugstore is helping them some. But, the depression should truly be addressed first to get you started. It will be ok. It will be tough, but it can be OK!! We're here! Thanks for posting; we were looking, praying and hoping you had made it through the day.


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Puppy, So happy you didn't do it.







Everyone here can try to help with dif ideas. Try each one and see what works for you. When ever you are feeling low make sure you write in, the folks on here will help you out. Remember, this is a support group. The people on here are the most supportive strangers you ever meet, and you might even make good friends.







Best wishes. I hope your days start looking brighter!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Puppy! GREAT to see you posting here! Everyone here can talk about what helped them with you and there are so many options to try (at first, many options may seem confusing, but it's way way better to have these options). And remember, simply because it is not curable for now (and whoever tells you that it was not treatable is WRONG!) It is *definitly treatable * -- while people may need to deal with it and be careful about what they eat and take meds, it doesn't mean ibs can't be controlled! For many people it can get better -- there will be some good days and some bad days, but with the right medication and diet and anything that can help, many people do feel better. The key is to keep trying. And like Jan said, depression is also something you want to deal with. And if you keep on at dealing with these, there's still going to be good life ahead of you! We're all here for you anytime and always!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd like to add chronic doesn't mean it will be as bad as it is today (or worse) every day for the rest of your life.Chronic just means long lasting. Some IBSers get better, not a lot (like 5-10% per year), but in a clinical trial 30% of people get better on the placebo (sugar pill) treatment.What works for people varies. There are a few drugs out there that target the serotonin system in the gut. A lot of the things you mention are things that help some people. There will never be one treatment that helps everyone. No disease is like that.Depression, stress, or anxiety will make the IBS worse and make the symptoms you have harder to deal with while the stress is going on. Things could start looking up tomorrow and figuring out how to have hope can make coping with any situation easier and will tend to make your symptoms (of whatever disease you have) less debilitating than when you are in doom and gloom mode about them.I mean the risk of dying the first year or two after a first heart attack is effected by stress and depression and all that. I know it is hard to have hope sometimes and believe that you can find something to make your symptoms better. I hope you find something soon.K.


----------



## Marshall1 (May 3, 2007)

I am glad you are OK.I don't think you have to wait for a miracle. It seems to me that if you start working through the various opinions that you have not tried yet one by one, then you can figure out what helps you. I know I have heard of other people who have been sceptical about hypnotherapy for pain, but then when they actually try it works, even though they were not expecting it to. I too hope you find something that helps you soon.


----------



## ThewallsRclosingIn (Feb 9, 2007)

Puppy3D said:


> But one thing is for sure, I cannot go on like this suffering from IBS! It has to change something. If I try to life, my body has to give me a postiv signal. And I`m really confused which way I should go? - Meds (tried already everything)- Hypnotherapie (Sceptical if this do anything for pain).- Diet (Perhaps the best idea, because I eat too much bull... )- Stop Smoking- Sports (which sport). - Probioticsetc. I`m so damn confused about this whole IBS issue. Everyone has another opionen. Docs tell you that you have IBS forever and it`s not treatable. There is something wrong with the serotonin in the gut. O.k, I mean, do we have to wait for a miracle? Other say these are the wrong bacterias that cause you pain and bloatings. Others say you eat the wrong way.Otheres say you need digestiv enzymes. Others say you need a psychiatrist. Others say you need fiber. etc....... Ehhhhhhhhh??????????


Well i can tell you this much, there will be no miracle. If you are waiting arounf for one day for it all to go away and just not come back, well to be honest, it just will not happen that way. If you want it gone you need to take the issues into your own hands. First thing i noticed is you even wrote you eat alot of junk, well there can be your first issue. Believe it or not i found out dairy gave me D (this was for over a year) i stopped having anything with dairy in it, and 4 months later no D. Change the diet, this is an condition that food and body are involved. i hope you feel better some day soon, it will take time and you have to be patient. You need to calm down and figure out how you are going to beat this. If you think you can beat this, you will. Mind over power. If you starting believing you can, than you can basically just go out and do anything, youll be surprised.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Puppy3d, I too am glad to see your okay.Just try to take it one day at a time right now.Everyone here will help you try to sort things out, so you will feel better. Try to stay as postive about things as possible. If you give your body negative thoughts it will reply negatively, if you give it more positive thoughts it will start to respond more positively slowly at first but it build momentum. This doesn't happen right away, it takes some time, especially when you were so down. Right now its important to work on the depression, because a person doesn't just snap out of it, it takes a little time. This is contributing to making the pain worse. Also just having a pain attack can work a person up, physically and emotionally as you know. All pain is processed in the brain and part of the brain processes emotions along with the pain.First, try to find a caring doctor, one who doesn't tell you its not treatable. I would also suggest a CBT therapist. I know you have seen doctors before, but you really need better ones. It is hard to work on all this without professional help and understanding. We have questions to ask you can take that can be very helpful.Its also important to do some of the work on all this yourself when your feeling better and it does seem like you have been reading things. On opinions, look for actual research and considered the sources.also don't try to many things all at once, it can be too confusing on what works or doesn't work. You could have something working and another effect it so you can't tell.Don't put all your hope in any one single method, but a variety of things to do that could make huges differences. Some with very good tract records in treating IBS." Meds (tried already everything)- Hypnotherapie (Sceptical if this do anything for pain).- Diet (Perhaps the best idea, because I eat too much bull... )- Stop Smoking- Sports (which sport). - Probiotics "On the meds, there may actually be some you haven't tried or ones that may help in addition to other methods. There are also some new ones coming out that could make a big difference, like CRF antagoniists and others.Diet: Diet is important, there maybe specific food triggers or even the act of eating, but there are many ways to work on food and IBS as well. We have a lot of information on the bb here for foods we can post to the thread here. Fiber can be problematic for some and help for others. It takes a while to slowly increase it and for the body to get use to it. First start eating better though.Stop Smoking; Always a good plan, but frankly I would not just quit right now. It would be another stressor, try to do that when your feeling better. IT will probably constipate you at first also and could effect your IBS.Sports: What sport do you like? I would try some mild excersise or just strecting at first and perhaps soccer championsships later. Probiotics can be helpful and worth trying, but if yur eating junk, they will have a hard time working. IT is also known chronic stress effects the bacteria of the gut. They are worthing trying.I saved the Hypnotherapy here for last. Many are skeptical. But the research over the last twenty years shows its one of the most effective things for pain from the research. It does not work for everyone, but 8 out of ten is high.Not to long ago they had a "A Patient symposium for understanding IBS and other functional GI Disorders was held by the UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders on July 15, 2006." at one of the top USA centers. Jeff attened this and posted this note"Olafur Palsson gave a very practical presentation on the clinical uses of hypnosis.70-80% benefit in studies for pain and IBShome hypnosis shows an improvement vs. standard medical care with no hypnosisalsoWhy Consider Hypnosis Treatment for IBS?by Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D.Hypnosis is only one of several approaches to treating irritable bowel syndrome and may not be the most suitable option for all patients (click here for discussion of treatment options for IBS). However, hypnosis treatment has some advantages which makes it an attractive option for many IBS sufferers with chronic and severe symptoms:- It is one of the most successful treatment approaches for chronic IBS. The response rate to treatment is 80% and better in most published studies to date. - The treatment often helps individuals who have failed to get improvements with other methods (see for example: Whorwell et al., 1984, 1987; Palsson et al., 1997, 2000).- It is a uniquely comfortable form of treatment; relaxing, easy and generally enjoyable.- It utilizes the healing power of the person's own mind, and is generally completely without negative side effects. - The treatment sometimes results in improvement in other symptoms or problems such as migraine or tension headaches, along with the improvement in IBS symptoms.- The beneficial effects of the treatment last long after the end of the course of treatment. According to research, individuals who improve from hypnosis treatment for IBS can generally look forward to years of reduced bowel symptoms. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/whyhypnosis.htmlAs mentioned before though if one thing doesn't work there are things to try. I will also post a bunch of pain information here that will help. That was one of my biggest problems as well. It was the biggest problem and I can totally relate to how unbearable it can get. But there is hope. Many here have used Mike's tapes, there is a thread on that to read when your up to it. I mention that because many have been helped by them and you can do them at home and quite frankly they are the best I know of out there. I can also check for ones in your country to see in person, but that doesn't matter a ton. I will also post some more info on that as well.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=5373There are many practical things you can do to help, accupressure, progressive muscle relaxation are a few.Eating right, which also effects your moods. Eating patterns also important.Good Sleep, very importantThere are other things as well But I don't want to overload you more then this at the moment. Just show you there is a lot to try still. It seems hard right now, but as you do things and feel better it gets easier. You'll be skying down the MTs, instead of up them. Its about balance and coping and control over it as opposed to control over you. When you start to feel better you will find your thinking more clearly and things get much easier. I posted earlier some things about working on depression, follow through with some of that slowly. Talk more to your psychiatrist and tell them things aren't working well and you need more practical help. IF not find another one. A lot of us go through tons of doctors and then fiind one we like who does REALLY help. Its also important when you have more strenght to take some of this on yourself. Which again is hard if your feeling really low, but is still important. I know when I came here I made it a goal to learn as much as I possible could about IBS and start doing things for myself and that helped itself, it can empower you.Again gald to hear your okay I think you had a lot of people very concerned here, although people with very severe pain understand how bad it really really gets."There is something wrong with the serotonin in the gut." The strongest evidence points to that, but its a part of the picture and not completely understood yet. It does send pain signal from the gut to the brain.IN IBS "Other say these are the wrong bacterias that cause you pain and bloatings. " There is NOT strong evidence on this in IBS. There is a recent connection to SIBO and IBS, but at the moment that is a relationship issue and speculation, like lactose intolerence and IBS. They are working on sorting it out. But the media is posting very forward statements. IBS at this time is not a bacterial infection. Although transient bacteria can effec the gut like diet, hormones and stress does. IBS is extremely complex though and there are a lot of issues, but there are making a lot of progress.Again gald to hear your okay I think you had a lot of people very concerned here, although people with very severe pain understand how bad it really really gets.Go slow, try to relax and not put to much pressure on yourself about much right now. One quick question. Does the pain awaken you from sleep and if so often?


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

It´s so nice to see you posting, Puppy. Keep in touch with this board whenever you need, we are here for you. It´s great that you had a talk with your sister, I´m sure she loves you and worries about you.


----------



## kiniro (May 6, 2007)

nevermind


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Glad you are trying to sort this out Puppy - I was suicidal as well - have had IBS since 1983, and believe me, I went through the long list of medications, treatments, probiotics, homeopathic, you name it, I did it. I think one thing this BB shows is that there is no one single thing that works for everyone - BUT - there will be something that may work for you - and usually it is a combination of things - I know it is hard work, and it can be frustrating, but I am here to say I found a combination of things that helped me - hypnotherapy, friends' support, and when needed, meds - but I was really severe - pain all the time, urgency for hours on end - bent up in the fetal position in pain and agony - it was a long road of suffering, but the fact that you are here on this BB looking for answers shows you have take the first step to your journey to feeling better - we have had several folks here on the brink, that have found relief - and are looking to a brighter future.There is hope - keep looking, keep researching, and know that there are others like you who are reaching out - we are all here to support each other... wishing you all the best - blessings to you.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello You know, If english would be my first language I would write 10000000000 line posting to say thank you for your support, but I have search for words and translations. I`m a bit slow when It comes to this. I`m really affected about your help and postings. I would never expected that. You really helped me, thanks. I`mean what else should I say?I This is a fantastic community. I will write full report tomorrow here in the forum, because I`m sooooooo tierd. It was hard day. Not only a day, the last three days were horrible, also for my familiy. But I`m stable now for the next few weeks, I think. T H A N K Y O U !!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

You are very welcome, Puppy3D. We are a very caring community of supporters and will try to help you as much as we can. We know it's not easy trying to find what works, but if you keep trying, you will find some help and relief. Remember......when your stress/anxiety level is high, it causes your pain to feel worse. It's a mind/body connection. You need to get some help with your depressed state. When that is under control, you may find some of your other symptoms don't feel quite as bad. Promise us you will get help for your depression? Jannybitt mentioned Cymbalta......if you haven't tried it, perhaps your Doc would be willing to let you? It works well for a lot of people and not only helps the depression but also helps with pain levels. My Doc is considering putting me on it to see if it would help manage the almost constant migraine pain and the pain from the Fibromyalgia. P.S. Your english is just fine, Puppy3D........you're doing a great job!







Take care. Remember, we are here for you.


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi, I have been there and I am so sorry you are hurting. Zelnorm was just taken off the market in the US and I feel this way too. I have lost about 20 pounds now. It has been a very frustrating month for me so I understand the feeling of wanting to give up, but some days might not be so horrible. Do you have a dog? I have a new puppy which has helped me a lot. This is why I noticed you. I have a difficult time taking care of mine but I have some help. There has been so many times that I have wanted to give up. I have been through so many surgeries and so much pain. There are actually some people who will think about you everyday because of what you wrote. I know this isn't much, but it is something. One thing I learned too is that my doctors are always 90% wrong. I go to the Mayo clinic, which has an amazing world reputation and they just gave up on me so, I hate all but one of my doctors. They are problem solvers only and if you don't have an easy problem to solve they don't care. Everyone told my friend he would never get better and he did a stupid diet and it acually worked. You never know. I never know. Perhaps you can find comfort that I really care what happens to you. I really do because I completely empathize with you. If you need anything let me know, Hungry.


Puppy3D said:


> Hello I`m really at the end of rope. Yesterday my releationship with a girl finished and now I feel very disapointed. I have IBS since 7 years, that means I have IBS pain 24/7. I realy at the point to ask myself if it would be better to end this nightmare. I have enough of girls and I have enough of IBS. I don`t have any hope that it anything will change in the futur. Life for me means pain. Due IBS I have also some isolation and depression issues and It will be hard to find a new girl who accepts that I have IBS. My last releationship broke not up due IBS, it was the girl who could not live in a calm. harmonic releationship. She was bulimic. Anyway, I will bring this to an end. Don`t get me wrong it`s not the broken releationship that bother me, it`s my chronic IBS pain. With pain 24/7 you cannot handle everything, like when you are healty. I cannot see one reason to stay alive. From a medical view, nothing can help me now.(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

> On the meds, there may actually be some you haven't tried or ones that may help in addition to other methods. There are also some new ones coming out that could make a big difference, like CRF antagoniists and others.


CRF? They are only for D ? Aren`t they


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Puppy rest up, that is really important.They maybe for d and d/c, ot totally sure about c really.What bowel symptoms besides pain do you have? Do you alternate?Does that pain wake you at night at all?I am going to start posting some pain info for you though. Some on pain in general and some on pain and IBS.http://www.ahealthyme.com/article/primer/101186767Mind-Body-Pain Connection: How Does It Work?http://www.webmd.com/content/article/1/1700_50465.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Puppy3d, how are you holding up? Feeling any better?


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Things to try if you can't manage your symptoms and are at the end of your rope:- Food allergies?- Celiac disease?- Rule out crohn's / u.c.?- Try aloe juice?- Try xifaxan?- Try yogurt?- Try a small-to-moderate amount of marijuana (http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/clinical.pdf)?- Try exercise?- Try sleeping well?- Try buddhism?- Try some CBT?- Join an IBS support group?- Try getting a massage (lower back, seems to help me a bit)?...There are other girls, man. My ex dumped me because of some reason, we stopped talking, but I refused to talk badly about her and acted grown up, and now she's back. You'll never know if you kill yourself. Nothing seems to ever be "permanent", to me, at least. She might say she doesn't want you now, but she could want you back in a few months (it is happening to me right now!!!)I've had some low points, and I'd never know what my life could have been if I had "checked out." I understand how you feel. I intimately started planning my suicide. It's not worth it, dude. Your life will only get better (at some point). I wish I could tell you when it will get better, but it will, eventually. One day you'll find the right routine or medication combination that will fix you. I promise. Right now I'm on phenergan, librax, aloe, ginger, flonase, a steady diet of curry, and marijuana. I'd say I only have diarrhea once or twice a week after taking all that. It used to be hours and hours a day that I was sick with diarrhea, nausea, and painful painful cramps.You'll eventually find your answer(s) but don't quit before you do an exhaustive search, please.Good luck with whatever decision you make, I think you should choose "life" though because IBS is not a death sentence.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

I`m fine now, thanks againI`m not suicidal anymore. I still have the same pain, but I had some important talks with my exgirlfriend and I think it`s ok now. We are separated and for me it`s ok. I`mean I didn`t anything wrong at all, really. Sometimes you can do everything right and It don`t work. It was her fault. Anyway I will find a new one (even with IBS)


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

> Puppy rest up, that is really important.They maybe for d and d/c, ot totally sure about c really.What bowel symptoms besides pain do you have? Do you alternate?


I`m mild C but can go everyday


> Does that pain wake you at night at all?


No, I`m lucky, If I sleep , I don`t wake up. For the futur I will do some lifestyle changes. I go swimming everyday, that helps me. And I will also change my diet, because I`m eating very IBS unfriendly.


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Puppy, it seems you´ve decided to go the right way. To make changes in lifestyle is probably the best first move you can do. I´m sure you´ll find a new girlfriend who will love you with everything ( even with IBS







) I guess there are worse things you could have. If I should decide between having a boyfriend with IBS and being with someone who is alcoholic or something I would lean toward the first one







But you´re right, it´s so difficult to talk to people about it, not to mention having a relationship Wish you good luck with everything. Keep posting how you´re doing.


----------



## Isabelle (May 14, 2007)

Puppy, I just read the topic you started, and I'm glad you decided not to do what you wanted to.I saw you're from the same country as I am, so if you wanna talk, feel free to contact me. What kind of meds are you taking? My doctor prescribed me a med which helped my cramping (but unfortunately not the bloating which is my no1 problem).Have you ever tried keeping a food-diary? I've just started and I hope it'll help me know which food is or isn't good for me.I'm sure you'll find a new girlfriend who will be more supportive. My boyfriend is (at least most of the time) which is really helpful because the rest of my family (my parents mostly) aren't supportive at all and don't understand how serious is IBS. Not the "deadly serious" kind of disease, but it IS serious because it affects our lives so badly. I often feel very depressed and unsure of myself, and try to avoid any social contacts but sometimes I can't avoid them unfortunately.We have to be courageous


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

Please don't give up. If you're in constant pain and NOTHING has worked...maybe it's time you saw a different gastroenterologist. I thought I had it bad. I have polycystic ovarian syndrome, which I have lived with for 15 years now. Then I get major sinus problems and as a result I often have pressure in my head. Then I get this IBS. I'm not in constant pain like you, but I have enough "annoying" symptoms (i.e. stomach may feel yucky, or I might have diarrhea or constipation, or suddenly belch or flatulate in public, and then there's the anxiety it brings on) that I have sat here and cried and thought to myself, "will this ever end?" Then I realized, yes, I have IBS, but it COULD BE worse. I have a cousin who has agonal bowel syndrome/disease and she is in constant pain and has episodes of losing consciousness as one of the symptoms. You could very well be that maybe you have a severe case of IBS, or maybe you have something else that should be looked into further, by a different doctor than you've already seen. And as far as what God wants...God doesn't even enter into it. Sure, I could sit here and say God did this to me, or why does God hate me and let me suffer? But I know better. For a few years now I let a very stressful situation with my family RUN my life. Instead of nipping it in the bud early on, seeing a therapist to help me deal with it, or whatever, I let it go on and go on and go on. God didn't give me IBS. I let stress give it to me.


----------



## Olga_ath (Apr 15, 2006)

Really, you don't need to feel isolated. It's just a matter of perspective. You can live your life outside and let out your feelings on IBS here. Just look at the responds. 3,666 answers when I was writing this. Don't take it to heart that others don't understand. Just take it for granted and see things from their point of view. They really don't know what you're going through and probably never will. But that makes you lucky being unlucky. This comment may sound sarcastic but it isn't. It's just a matter of that perspective I mentioned before. You can feel like a hero they will never be. Which is more remarkable, someone who has had everything in their lives since born or someone who has to struggle for these things?


----------



## Olga_ath (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry now I see you decided not to do it after all Puppy. And I'm really glad you did







. Also one correction: 3,666 views and 71 replies which is still a huge response. Everything you can do to alleviate the symptoms will be just great. And not just for IBS. There are so many things in life that are waiting to be discovered by you. I think the same thought to myself, being younger than you. Swimming is a good start but you can also change your diet (as you've already begun to), quit smoking. BTW I quit some 3 years ago, though it's true I had been smoking for only 2.5 years and it may not sound as a great feat to someone who has been smoking for 20 years but I had become quite addicted to it and it gave me a purpose from the minute I decided it. And the longer I stayed without smoking, it boosted my confidence. You can go one step at a time and every time you come out victorious from a situation, you will feel like a hero. It's good to having challenges to overcome because it makes you feel tough in the end. And you are indeed.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Puppy, glad to hear you're doing better and you're already working on making lifestyle changes! Keep us posted about how you're doing. We're all here for you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Puppy, its been a few days since your last post, how are you feeling.I can keep posting info for pain if you want me too. Have you been working on the diet aspect?


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello I have to say that I had some login errors at the new bulletin board, but now it works and I can write you this message. I`m very thankful about your reactions to this post that I started several weeks ago. At that situation you all helped me. I had diffrent people to talk with, but in my opinion the most helpful support can only give people with the same illness like me. It`s now a good point to give you some informations about my situation now. Perhaps you recognized the gap between this post and my last post to this tread. I only write into bulletin groups when I`m feeling depressed, alone, sick etc. . That does not mean that I`m lazy or not interessed in what`s going on, but I don`t want to confront myself the whole week with IBS. That`s a bit paradox cause I have IBS 24/7. You know, sometimes you need rest ... and perhaps this demand for a rest triggerd suicide in me. But I have to say that I`m not suicidal now and also the last weeks. It really goes up and down but I can control it. Today I`m in bad mood but not suicidal. Tomorrow I want to write here about my IBS history and what I want to do to cope better with IBS. Have a nice day


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm glad to hear you are doing better, now!Kathleen


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello Here is my story (first part) Seven years ago I had been infected by probably Strongyloides stercoralis







in my holidays in the carribean. I had a very bad episode of D for few weeks and when I was back in my homeland I went to a doctor. He recommended to go to a GI. But I was already too late my Infection had transformed into IBS. I can remember the day, I was at school, when IBS started with colon pain, bloatings, incomplete evacuation and nausea . Symptpms that I never had before. You know, I travelled alot before I had IBS and it was not the first holiday infection, but normaly I had an mild episode of D which I mend with imodium. At that day my life in all aspects turned into a personal nightmare. IBS 24/7. My D became mild C over the months and my pain transfored into strong visceral hypersensitivy pain from the whole colon to the rectum. Probably a lot of you know this type of pain. Sitting into school lessons became a nervous trip for me. My bowel became spastic and the pain from the build up bloatings was horrible. I was only able to use 30% of my brain activites for school work. The only bit relief I got was after daily BM. So I used this trick to write school tests. Schools tests are really a situation where you have to be very concentrate for an hour, so I tried to have a BM before each test. I had relief but only for 30minutes then symptoms came back. It`s clear that I cannot manage school very well like this and my marks went lower and lower. My parents really did not understand what`s going on, and what IBS is all about. For stepfather I was never sick. He is a doctor and knew the symptoms of IBS but only on a theoretical base. In his opinion I was never sick. One day he told me: Listen, I have some patients with IBS but after some weeks it went away. In my opinion, If someone has tummy issues which goes away after few weeks , this person never had IBS. You see, life became a hunt for me. I was haunted by chronic pain and IBS symtopms in school and when I came back at home my parents switched my privat life into a nightmare. Two months after IBS started our family got a letter from the psychiatrist hospital where my real father was at that time. A neurologist wrote in the letter that they found out what my father has the huntintgon disease after testing his DNA, a really rare genetic disease which poisoning the neurons in the brain and kill them slowly. Until now nothing can stop it and no cures are avalibale. Normaly HD starts with the age of 35 to 45 and ends 100% with the dead after 12 or 14 years suffering. I`m now at the age of 27. My dad died last year from HD. And all child from a HD person has 50% risk to go the same road. Perhaps you know that famous television show, "Who wants to be a millionaire?" with the 50/50 joker? It`s like that for HD childs. When I have the DNA sequence of my father I will have it and when I have the DNA sequence of my mother I wont have it. It`s like playing God. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huntington%27s_diseaseWith all these diffrent stabs : IBS / School problems / HD / a bulimic mother at home / parents who don`t understand you / I felt into a deep depression. To much stabs to handle for a young person. Now, I have to take a rest, and afterwards I will continue with the second part of my story.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

My story (second part) Hmm...... I wrote you in the first part of my story that my mother is bulimic. Perhaps you cannot imagine what it means to grew up like that for me. I mean, a mother should care about the health of her childs, but my mother never did. Yes, she probably loves me but on the other hand she destroid me. I grew with my mother and my sister and as a child you CANNOT choose. If your are lucky, you grow up with normal parents or only with your dad who supports you or with your mother. If you have bad luck you grow up into a mess and problems though you are not guilty. It`s pure coincidence.I grew up with a mother who was bulimic. And I mean a very strong case of bulimia. As far as I know If someone has bulimia the food eaten is only a tool to solve problems. What counts is not quality of food BUT quantity. That`s how it works for my mother. She always bought food in rough quantity. Every second day she drove to the supermarket and came home with a overloaded car. As I said, quality was never important. She brought always the cheapest food at home. Chips, yogurts, tons of white bread, cakes, sausages, pasta etc. . And normaly these foods were old and the supermarkets sold it for less money. If you have to buy twice the food quantity like a normal family have to, you have to look that you spent not too much money. And that`s how I grew up into this mess. I hate my mother for this, cause normaly if you have alcohol addication or bulimia you should try to shellter the kids. "This is my illness, and these are my kids. " But my mother never shelterd us. Nerver !! She allways cooked fatty to bart the food into the toilet.Up to five times daily for 20 years. You can setting the clock after her bulimia. Day in, day out . Imagine !!!!!!! This whole bulimia issue makes me so angry. You know, there were sooooooooooo many social situations where I`ve been blamed about my mother. As I kid I never invited my friends cause I don`t want to confront they with my sick mother. They were episodes in my life where I though all this is normal in others familes, but when I went to my friends home there were no food attacks. With a bulimic person you cannot go into restaurants like normal families do. When we go out she had always filled up plate to the max. She puts the food in her mouth like a hamster. And after meal she go to the bathroom. Day in day out. Probably one day she will die from her illness. Sometimes I wait for this day.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm sorry, Puppy, that your anger toward your mom has bordered on hatred and thinking it will be a relief the day she dies. I know that feeling. I had an alcoholic father, and up until 2 years ago, I used to think it would be so much easier if he were dead. But, after a 10 year separation, my mom and dad reunited, and he started changing for the better. He's been sober for 21 years, but never really worked on changing the defects of his character. My father is changing for the better, and I have a good relationship with him now. I have my dad back. Puppy, it is never to late for your mom. She may reach the bottom and need a hand up. The right thing to do is not to enable her illness at all. If your mom got help and was really trying to make changes in her life, do you think you could reach out to her? I know for me I had such a healing when I did. That anger I held for him just festered like a disease inside me, and did me no good whatsoever. I'm sorry you've had to go through that during your childhood, but there is always hope. Maybe someday.....I'm not saying cling to that hope, but try to forgive her for your bad childhood. It will free you! I promise you that much! It WILL free you!How is everything else going? I'm so glad you are posting on here and that you found something worth sticking around for! You should be proud of yourself!Take care, and I hope each day that goes by, you just get better and better.


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

Puppy, I am sorry to hear about your story, and I can very much relate. My mom has been an extreme case of bi-polar. My father was never there (he is an a-hole). I had to live w/ that since I was a child. I was verbally, physically, and sexually abused (sexually by my uncle) when I was a child. I had Crohn's ever since I was 16 (after bowel resection at 22, Crohn's is in remession but extreme IBS now). Finally, my mom went completely insane in 2005-2006 and decided it's a good idea to call me a tell me she's throwing herself off a building. I spent 5 hours looking for her, she would call my cell every hour or so from a payphone and I finally convinced her not to do it. It's weird how when you go through it you don't feel that bad, but later when I got home, I couldn't sleep and I was throwing up all night. And I think from then on, ny IBS has been much worse. Now she is back in Israel, and I am in the USA. All of my family is in Israel, and I am here alone. I have to deal w/ the IBS alone. I prefer it that way b/c most of my family are jerks. It is 4 in the morning here now and I cannot sleep b/c not feeling to good, but I will be OK. I am in real estate, so I can make my own hours and I work out of home, so that is good. I am 29 year old male and everyone wonders why I am not getting married or at least date (I think some of my friends secretly think I am gay. I am not, not that there's anything wrong w/ it). I don't look sick. So no body has the slightest idea of what's going on w/ me, except you guys. Reading these posts and writing them is somewhat theraputic for me. Thanks everyone!be wellkcPS - I feel a lot better now - maybe I should start a blog


----------

